# Results of PC Security Test v 3.3.0



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

I downloaded this virus test from somewhere. Either here or at Castle Cops, don't remember which. It tests your computer to see how it responds to Hackers, Viruses, and Antispyware. On Anti-hacking , I got 100%. On AntiVirus, I got 75% (AVG free), and on Antispyware I got 75%. At the end , It advised me to install a real-time AntiVirus/Anti-spyware protection program like Virus Keeper 2005. Then it gave a link to download Virus Keeper.

Sounds like they are pushing the Virus Keeper to me. What do you all think ? Are you familiar with this Test ?

I have Ad-Aware , Spy Sweeper, Microsoft Anti-Spyware Beta, SpwareGuard, SpywareBlaster, AVG( free), HijackThis

Jillian


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

I would stay away from it. What you are already running is just fine. sounds to me like one of those programs that finds stuff it installs......a classic come on to BUY their program....buyer beware.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Here is a The Anti-Virus test file you can download and it is not seeing any or telling you anything but it only test your AV program.

http://www.eicar.org/anti_virus_test_file.htm

There are 4 download of it so you can pick the type or test the zip. tex, etc of the test file.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Just downloaded eicar anti virus, they say download at your own risk,it came with a virus attached which AVG picked up and removed. Beware..


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

:up: Hewee....thanks.


 blues_harp. if you read before downloading. i run AVAST and got alerted also. THAT IS A TEST VIRUS...

the following was copied from the link HEWEE provided.

This test file has been provided to for distribution as the " Standard Anti-Virus Test File", and it satisfies all the criteria listed above. It is safe to pass around, because it is not a virus, and does not include any fragments of viral code. Most products react to it as if it were a virus (though they typically report it with an obvious name, such as "EICAR-AV-Test").


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes it is just a test. Even my Norton AV has a test virus on the CD so you can test your AV program.
Note delete the backup your AV program made of it because you can still have it come up if your have another program that scans into the backup zip files.

I ran this test also by emailing it to myself. My ISP removed it so I know my ISP is scanning my email. So that is good.
I also did the same with all my web base email accounts. This did not turn out as good.
I had it removed by some. email never showed up on others, ever after sending same email again. But hey hey it was removed if I never got the email but they should still give you a email saying they removed something. Then another web base email site the test virus was never removed so that was not so good.
I did this more then once because I did it will just the .exe version and then the zip version.
But it was a good test to not only test my PC but all email servers.


----------



## past tense (Apr 25, 2004)

hewee said:


> But it was a good test to not only test my PC but all email servers.


That is a good idea,I tested my AV with it,but i never thought of testing email.
I will have to download and test,see what happens.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes testing your email is a good thing to do and all web base ones too because you may find they do the same as it did for me.
But really the best thing to do is always scan any attacments on your own.
It was nice knowing Comcast did a great job. I got two emails from them each time.
One saying they removed the virus and then the other was the email I sent with a note about what it did. 
I posted about this all here before some place.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=1927235

Don't see anything about the web base email test there and I know I posted about it but it may of been at another forum.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks,I will read all instructions more carefully,it looked like a good scan so will rerun it.
Cheers..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome blues_harp28. It is like I said and it says at the site only a test. 
But after any test clean the backup your AV program made when it deleted it. 
Also the test file that you download I think it was Ad-aware or another program found the file too doing a scan so if you want to keep the test file then put it on a floppy or put in on a floppy with a link to the test virus web site.


----------



## past tense (Apr 25, 2004)

hewee said:


> I also did the same with all my web base email accounts. This did not turn out as good.
> 
> But it was a good test to not only test my PC but all email servers.


 I did the test today and had similar results, I used the zip file and it got through on 2 different web based emails and blocked on the third,at least the one that blocked it, sent a message that it couldn't be delivered because of an illegal attachment.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks again hewee,I will look longer at the small print before clicking the mouse.
Take care..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

past tense said:


> I did the test today and had similar results, I used the zip file and it got through on 2 different web based emails and blocked on the third,at least the one that blocked it, sent a message that it couldn't be delivered because of an illegal attachment.


Good to hear about the test and better for you to know what web base email servers to trust that they are trying to protect you. 
I think it was Gmail that I never got the email or any return. So they was just deleting the email but not saying anything about it.
Then I guess you can do the same test but email them out from the same web base to another etc to see if they catch the email when you try to send it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

blues_harp28 said:


> Thanks again hewee,I will look longer at the small print before clicking the mouse.
> Take care..


OK that is good to hear your look longer at the small print before clicking the mouse. :up:


----------



## past tense (Apr 25, 2004)

hewee said:


> Good to hear about the test and better for you to know what web base email servers to trust that they are trying to protect you.
> I think it was Gmail that I never got the email or any return. So they was just deleting the email but not saying anything about it.


yes it was gmail that blocked mine also,but they sent me reply,I will have to resend tomorrow and see what happens


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

past tense said:


> yes it was gmail that blocked mine also,but they sent me reply,I will have to resend tomorrow and see what happens


Well that is nice you got a reply from Gmail then. My test was -Sep-2004 so with Gmail being newer and a beta I guess they just deleted the bad email back then.

Happy testing.


----------

